# Comparing The Sensai Linage



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

I was curious about what people think of the Ueshiba family, meaning what do you think of when comparing O'sensai to his son and grandson; Did they follow O'sensai's teachings and princibles well? Overall, how are there skills when compared with each other? As time passes, will anything be left out by the next successer, and other questions likely to be thought of when thinking of the Ueshiba famliy and its current state and future.


----------



## Yari (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not sure were you want to go with this question /statment.

Aikido as O'Sensei did it, at any point, is what O'sensei was able to acheive. His son's have taken what they have learned , and by that given their Aikido and individual slant. Even then society has given a slant to Aikido. Everthing influences the way you learn/teach Aikido, so in a sense there is no way a style is 100% the same as the originator(founder) og a style. 

You could ask "how closed is it to the core learning from when Osensei teached", and that will still be difficult since Aikido has "opened" up for the personal influence. thus making it a core part of itself. And that's why I'm not sure of your question.

You should also aks your self what the point is keeping closed to a core learning? Since the pratice from that time was probably something totaly different from that of today.

/Yari


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 20, 2006)

I understand your point Yari, and sorry for not being more clear. I was thinking of the skills each man posses, are they developing higher skill than that of O'sensai.....and before I get hate posts let me explain my thought process on this:
You have an instructor who has been training for ten years when you start training with him. He is obviously more skilled than you by the fact he has had more years training. So you learn from him and before you know, you have tained ten years, but he hasn't stopped training, so the instructor now has trained for 20 years. Simply, the more you progress, he also progresses.  Finally after he has trained for 50 years, the instructor dies (for whatever reason), you however continue to train. You have seen the skill of your instructor after 50 years, so that when you reach that same point, you continue to train but also refine your instructor teachings to a higher level than your instructor, because of witnessing the higher level, your level skill is higher than his when reaching the same point.
This is my train of thought, even though I may not have made much sense. Mainly, just to recap, do you think that the successer's of O'sensai's aikido are meating his same skill level, surpassing it, or would be a dissapointment in his eyes? (It's safe to say though that the latter of the question isn't an issue)


----------



## The Lorax (Jan 21, 2006)

I havent had the fortune to train with any of them, so I cant say, even if I did I doubt I'd be able to judge them.  O'Sensei's skill is legendary and I think it would be incredible difficult for someone to become better than him, but not impossible.


----------



## Yari (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I get your point. I think some people are archiveing their full poetential. And I think that's what Osensei taped into(his full potential).

I dont think it would correct to compare situations were Osensei "claimed(sp?)" to dodge bullets, but to see what is his contribution to life, and how did he influence life. 

It is his legacy that lives on, and is Osenseis great legacy. He has given something that grows and influences a lot of people. I believe there are alot of sensei today you can kategorize in the same way, that have great influence on people. 

/yari


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 21, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> I was curious about what people think of the Ueshiba family, meaning what do you think of when comparing O'sensai to his son and grandson; Did they follow O'sensai's teachings and princibles well? Overall, how are there skills when compared with each other? As time passes, will anything be left out by the next successer, and other questions likely to be thought of when thinking of the Ueshiba famliy and its current state and future.


 
Let's see...

O-Sensei: Very fluid, magical techniques. Sometimes can be very soft and deadly, and other times very hard and "martial".

Kisshomaru sensei: soft techniques, very relaxed, very harmonious.

Moriteru sensei: strict techniques, very defined, powerful but controlled.

All of them does the same set of techniques but with their own personal preferences. I have videos of all three of them in action, and all three are very very very good, especially O-sensei


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 22, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> All of them does the same set of techniques but with their own personal preferences. I have videos of all three of them in action, and all three are very very very good, especially O-sensei


 
Ofcourse O-sensai silly, he started it, but I haven't seen much of Moriteru; does anybody know any links for some demos of Moriteru.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 23, 2006)

Sure. Sensei has tons of moriteru's clips. want me to send to your email?


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, I would like that very much jujutsu_indonesia.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 24, 2006)

sure. which email address? you can send an email to me at jujutsu_indonesia@yahoo.com so I just reply your email with the clip.


----------

